
YC Female Founders Conference 2017 - katm
https://blog.ycombinator.com/female-founders-conference-2017/
======
lebanon_tn
Thanks for all the hard work that goes into outreach events like this one.
What is the wisdom behind having a separate FFC? Clearly there are successful
female founders, why not simply increase the number of female speakers at
Startup School?

